# Gtr R34 Front diff advice required



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Not knowing anything at all about R34’s I’ve been offered a front diff,prop and sump and could do with a guide to there values pls.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Skint said:


> Not knowing anything at all about R34’s I’ve been offered a front diff,prop and sump and could do with a guide to there values pls.


well new a LSD Diff is 1500 quid and prop 700 quid in Japan.

they don't have transfer box do they?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't think he does, but if he does then I'll give you a shout😊👍


----------

